# Honey price



## s0615353 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was in a local store and they had 5 pounds of locally produced honey for $30. I have never made mead before, so is this a good price? Also, approximately how much mead can I make with 5 pounds of honey?


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 27, 2012)

s0615353 said:


> I was in a local store and they had 5 pounds of locally produced honey for $30. I have never made mead before, so is this a good price? Also, approximately how much mead can I make with 5 pounds of honey?


6$ a pound ? Is, as far as I can see, a bit on the expensive side. I've read of people in the US finding it for 3$ a pound.

But of course, it's up to you to locate the best quality materials for the cheapest price. Store bought honey is often processed and blended to hell and back, and unless you're making a batch that has fruit, spices, herbs or a mix of 2 or more of them, then it wouldn't matter so much, as the non-honey elements will cover the fact that it isn't a pure varietal honey. Check the label, as I'm sure that it would say if it's a specific variety of honey, or raw unprocessed honey etc.

A lot of people like to go direct to the bee keeper, to obtain unprocessed raw honey.

Over here, the cheapest honey will be about £2.50 per lb, which is what ? about 4$ per lb


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 27, 2012)

Around here, local honey costs about $8-$9 per pound, you can get it for much cheaper at Walmart or other grocery stores, but like fatbloke said, you get what you pay for. I tend to use about 2-3 pounds per gallon, but I know that this is really high, it'll make a stronger, sweeter mead.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Aug 27, 2012)

most of the places online i've seen northernbrewer, midwest they are all running around $3 a pound. usually around $40 for 12#


----------



## saramc (Sep 3, 2012)

Locally produced honey....all depends on what kind of locally produced honey..but I think $30 for 5 pounds is extreme. I would use a good old internet search engine and search for honey sources in your area and get a price comparison. Obviously since this honey is being carried in a store, there is a price markup already since the store needs to make a profit. Go straight to the source of that locally produced honey.

As far as how much mead can you make with five # of honey....just depends on your mead recipe. I just started a chocolate mead and used four pounds of honey per gallon. 

I like this site (http://www.meadmadecomplicated.org/mead_making/recipes/mead_types.html) it provides an overview/explanation of various types of meads and then some sub-category information based on taxonomy from the beer judge certification program (BJCP). Who knew there are TWENTY, 20, types of mead?!?


----------



## J-Gee (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not sure of your location,but you should shake some bushes and go to someone who assists the bees.You will get a much better product,at a much better price.Make them aware that it isn't for resale,but mead making.Do some research in your area.


----------



## rjb222 (Sep 5, 2012)

Many times I am able to do a shared brew with one of my local bee keepers. They supply the honey I do the work 50-50 split when finished.


----------



## J-Gee (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got 5 gal. from a new source.A friend of my brother knew this particular beekeeper.Due to the diligence of my brother and his friend,I will gladly turn them all on to some bottles of mead/melomel. I've got another source, and met a couple knowledgeable guys in the process.


----------



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 5, 2012)

If you're ever in Southern Alberta Canada there is a local bee farm maybe 35 minutes out of my city who sells unpasteurized honey; 20 lbs for 25$ or 35$ with delivery to your door step. It has been a year or so since I bought some from him but I see his ad in the Shopper (free newspaper) all the time.


----------



## sargan (Sep 9, 2012)

s0615353 said:


> I was in a local store and they had 5 pounds of locally produced honey for $30. I have never made mead before, so is this a good price? Also, approximately how much mead can I make with 5 pounds of honey?



I used to keep Bees ... so if you buy direct from local beekeeper it will be much cheaper ... cheaper still if he puts in in a big jar ... individual 1Lb jars are expensive to buy.

You can also buy honey of a particular type ... e.g apple blossom, or what I found best for Mead 'Heather Honey'

There were a few local Beekeepers (incl myself)who had a useful deal ... provide the honey for making Mead for free, and you get 1/2 the bottles once finished.

Seemed a fair trade.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Or do what I did, find a new girlfriend who is a bee keeper. OK I met her when hunting for honey, not the other way around. Who cares she is sweet as honey, at least when I lick her fingers


----------

